# BassMasters University



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I just had one of the greatest weekends ever. I sat in a 2 day Bass workshop listening to 6 Bass Pro's speak of their fishing experiences and knowledge. 1st day Mike Auten, Ken Cook, and David Fritts spoke. The second day we had Joe Thomas (from Ohio), Gary Klein, and Mike Iaconelli speak. 
I can tell you that their path to where they are now was _not_ by luck. It is very hard and at times tedious and lonely work. These men are all very immersed in every aspect of Fishing and Fish. Listening to their words of wisdom has a way of making you realize how much you really don't know. But I am a very eager student, and absorbed their words like a thirsty sponge. While there, bumped into meet Mr. Bass from OGF and his Aunt. It was nice to meet another woman who is also passionate about fishing.  
I would highly recommend that anyone, regardless of your skill level (or lack of...)  make it a priority to attend this 2 day seminar if ever available close to home. I'll tell ya...It really got my creative juices flowing  ... gosh.. just so many ideas, and new methods to play around with. Now if only we had our new boat and it was spring, that would be great...
I had the opportunity to have lunch with Mike, Gary, and Joe today. I feel like the luckiest woman alive to have had that experience...even more than having my photo in BassMasters Magazine. These guys are just plain great.. I mean, yes,,, they are fantastic fisherman, but I mean as just plain old ordinary people... they have such good hearts. 
I've offered them all the opportunity to come out fishing with Rob and I just for "fun". I think Mike may have met his female counterpart when he met me! LOL...but, hopefully one day, he'll have the opportunity to learn this for himself by accepting my offer to come spend a day or 2 out on the water with me  








Gary, Mike, or Joe.. if you are reading my post.. Thanks so much for our time together. You are all amazing people both in your skills and heart. Good Luck.. and Mike, one more thing, Dont forget, I have you on my fantasy league.. Don't let me down! I'm counting on ya  
I cant wait till the Classic in Pittsburgh.. That is going to be so awesome! 
Reel Lady (Marcia)
P.S. 
They all know about our website and hopefully will become frequent visitors to keep tabs on what happening in our neck of the woods. Gary and Joe are both hunters too. What a good fit for them huh? 
I told anyone I could about OGF... hopefully they will all hop on board and introduce themselves


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

That is awesome! I have wanted to go to one of these things and this just makes me want it even more. That is cool these guys are so down to earth like you say. It is really cool, cuz you see people on Tv like these guys and think, aww they would never even say hi if I saw, and there you are sittin with them! Thanks for sharing the experience with us!


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

It was nice meeting you reellady. I also had a good time. It was well worth the money spent.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds like a great time Marcia! I've went to those about 5 different years. Each year you learned something new from the different pros that would host the 2 day seminars. 

I'm pumped and ready for the classic also.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

picture is worth a thousand words...thats for sure


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

JohnBoy said it best. I would love to be able to sit down with some pros and pick their brain. It would be great also to have the opportunity to spend a day with a pro on a local lake to see how to approach things. Glad to see you enjoyed your experience!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I didn't pick their brain at all actually. I mean, I sat there for 2 days listening to all sorts of great information that they offered. I was more interested in just getting to know them as people.. Learn about their families, kids, hobbies, etc...At this point, I'm pretty familiar with their whole "Fishing Side".
Mike Iaconelli actually reminds me alot of myself.. except, well, he's just a guy  I respect him because he dares to be different, and at times, approaches things/situations in a very unconventional way. He's what I would refer to as a "Closet Geek" and also has one heck of a great sense of humor! Anyone who knows me, knows that I often refer to myself as a "Closet Geek" too. I guess it takes one to know one.  And to top it off, I have him on my Fantasy Fishing League! 
And like Mike...I have been known to be a bit unconventional at times  
I can appreciate and respect anyone who is willing to carve their own path, rather than following in someone elses. 
What can I say? I am just attracted to people like that. 
I really hope that while we're in Pittsburgh for the BassMaster Classic, that we could get together again. Maybe this time I'll bring my Scrabble Board??? lol  
Marcia


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

I atteneded a Bass U class a few years ago and had the oppurtunity to talk to Kevin Van Dam, Guy Eckler amoung others, at first I wasnt sure how'd thier attitude would be, let me tell ya these two guys, were the classiest nicest gentalmen I have ever talked to, I've spoke to fisherman at Cabela's shows and other outdoor shows that you can tell your bugging them, some to me seem uppidy, a look at me attitude. Kevin Van Dam took the time to talk to each person and looked them in the eye's when talking, took extra time with the kids, joking and laughing treating each one special. It was snowing like the devil outside and all the guys had to catch flight out that night, but not a one rushed or cut anybody off to leave early. Wathcing kevin and Guy one can tell they love what they do, and why not...LOL. but to see that these guys, bass pro's are down to earth everyday guys like us is inspiring, God has surly blessed them with ability and oppertunity to fish for a living, but they have not changed and that is what i feel make's these men great. A Fishing Buddy and I met Gary Klien in a Mcdonalds in Michigan one morning a few year back, he was eating his egg mcmuffing by himself, I realized who he was and Said morning Gary, but didnt wanna disturbe him or just sit down, We were on our way to a fishing tournament and had our club fishing jackets on, We sat down and gary proceeded to ask if he could join us...Heck ya....We didnt have to much time to spend but for about a half hour gary talked about his early fishing days and how lucky we are fishing local small tournaments, sometimes the big tournaments get hectic, and it's now for a living not for fun. Classy gentalman, our other buddies at the ramp didnt believe we had breakfast with Gary Klien,


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I could not agree with you more Fishindawg. These guys are no different than you or I. They have families, they have bills, they stress out, they have goals just like the rest of us. They are just incredibly fortunate that they are able to provide a living for themselves and their families by doing what they are most passionate about.. Fishing. I do say "Fortunate" and not "Lucky" because I know for a fact that it took alot of hard work, extreme dedication, and sacrifice to get to where they are now. I respect them for _that_, _not_ the fact that they catch big fish and win tournaments. 
Did you know that at age 16, Gary Klein saw his first fishing tournament, and at that very moment he decided that "That" was what he wanted to do...From that point on he set his goals and never looked back. He began his venture with only 500.00 and lived in the back of his van traveling from tourny to tourny. He believed in himself from the begining, and well, the rest is history. He is an awesome man with a very inspiring tale to tell.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

That's intresting about Gary Klien, A little story here, I've been fishing all my life and started tournaments late in life about 15 years ago, I was, well lets say early 30's...lol, I fish with a small club in NWO, about 50 memebers, anyway i've won quite a few and enjoyed watching others win more. But your story about Gary at a young age reminds me of my son. Last year he turned 13 and could join our club and fish with me. He has always had a pole in his hand before he could walk even, My son caught his first tournament legal fish and seeing the look and accomplishment on his face was by far one of the proudest moments in my life, not only fishing memories, I finished ahead of him for the year, but by only three spots, and I'm reminded daily who caught the two biggest fish last year, But wouldnt have it any other way....My son also dreams becoming a pro, he's starting out early, just gonna keep convincing him school work is priority...but I guess that like all kids...LOL


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

How great that your son is so enthusiastic about fishing  
I actually had the chance to talk with a couple young boys 10-13 years old at the BassMasters University. One was standing in line behind me waiting to have his wooden plaque autographed by Gary Klein. The plaque was a reward for winning a Bass Tournament last summer (up in Northwestern Ohio, just not sure where). I told him how awesome it was that he loved fishing so much, and told him to stick with it. I really made a big deal about his accomplishment, I mean after all... it _is_ a big deal! 
I met another younger boy standing over by the merchandise that they had for sale. He was questioning the salespeople about local tournys for kids, and how much he would love to be able to fish from a boat. He uses a bait cast reel, so I'm assuming that this kid is pretty comfortable/confident with his casting. I gave him the OGF website info along with my email and told him that I would be happy to take him out on the boat sometime. I love to see that "Sparkle" in a childs eye when they talk about a passion of theirs. And let me tell you, both of these kids had it! Now all we need is to get young girls interested


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

I agree with both of you guys. I fished my first tournament at the age of 12. I am 16 now. I hope to be as good as Gary Klein some day. I have found what I want to do for the rest of my life and its Bass Fishing. So I am going to stick with it and work my way up to the top.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Here is something to always remember...yes.. it's a bit of a deep thought.. but very thought provoking..
"Your life is like a play. But, you must always remember that it is *YOU* that is the director" 
Mr. Bass.. just keep that in mind if anyone should ever question your dream. *You* are the director of *YOUR* play...


----------



## rangerboats (Mar 8, 2005)

****bump****


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Mr. Bass good luck on your dream, I pray it will become a reality, and when it does, keep dreaming, never stop. 

One your way to becomeing a pro fisherman, please remember you cannot make it there by yourself, there will be your parents who will slip $ 20.00 in your pockets when your hungry and can only afford tournament fee's, for the friend who lets you crash on his couch for a night, or loan ya money for gas for your boat, keep your feet planted in solid ground these people have made for you. Remember where you came from but never loose sight of where your going, Stay real, make sure you get an education, you will need this even in becomeing a tournament pro, Good luck and when you make it big remember us on this sight...well fish out of the back of your boat....LOL


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks fishin dawg, I will let you know when I need a partner. Maybe you can be my camera man when I fish the Bassmasters Classic. lol Take Care.


----------

